# Soul Drinkers



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I received the _Soul Drinkers Omnibus_ and _Hellforged_, Chapter War is a bit late, in the mail two days ago. Ive finished the first story _Soul Drinker_ and I must say it was excellent. A very interesting take on the Adeptus Astartes, and their mutations kick ass. Sarpedon, Tellos, Luko and Graevus are the best of the entire Chapter. Tellos especially is kick ass, even as a near-mindless mutant.

Sometimes I felt the Soul Drinkers were portrayed perfectly as Space Marines, when Graevus leads 130 marines against 200 Chaos warriors I thought that not a single marine would die and I was right. But when they go against the Plague Marines at least 4-6 marines are killed in an instant by a opening blast, maybe 1 or 2 should have died or at least been wounded but it seemed they started dying a bit more easily once they reached the beachhead.

A Daemon Prince in the form of a virus was quite interesting as well, even if Ve'Meth did die rather easily, he did kill quite a lot of the Soul Drinkers but killing him wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Abraxes was very cool as well, a giant made of gleaming crystal with wings of light. And his trickery of the Soul Drinkers and the Mechanicum was masterfully played, plus his death was pretty awesome.

One thing that I found annoying is that the Imperium has no sense of double standards. The Soul Drinkers kill a few thousand Mechanicum tech-guard and they are excommunicated. The Blood Ravens decimate an entire regiment of the Imperial Guard, and get off with a light Inquisitorial investigation. What makes the Blood Ravens more important then the Soul Drinkers, that they are not punished for their transgressions and the Soul Drinkers are.

I am starting the second novel _The Bleeding Chalice_ in a little bit and I look forward to it, and I hope that _Phalanx_ will be released soon as well.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I must admit, i read the omnibus and have never picked it up again.

I tried a few times to pick it up but tbh its starts of good but then just petered out for me.

Just like ian watsons inquistion wars


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I rather liked the Soul Drinkers series, the first two more than any of the others to date though.

For me, the story of how a chapter was tricked to turning to chaos, but fought against that because they remained loyal, has a great appeal.


Of the series though, from what I remember of them, I got the feeling of a chapter misled, righting the wrongs and saving itself before damnation has a chance to set in completely. Crimson Tears picks up on an interesting note, the chapter is at a crossroads; it needs to move on, to rebuild, but Sarpedon refuses to truly do so until the last big 'tragedy' of the chapter is brought to justice.

Chapter War I did not like as much as the others; mostly because I was not so much a fan of what ended up happening. I saw it coming, and the Soul Drinkers are now a chapter who's pathway is not set, and so they had to make one for themselves, but they have already suffered a chapter war once before, it has barely been years and already they are to have another one.

Haven't read Hellforged yet, had the ending ruined for me and was saddened about what I heard. Not because I thought it was bad or anything, but because I thought the ending was a bit tragic. (All in all, gonna have to pick it up at some point in the future.)



Interesting review of what you've read so far Lord of the Night; though in regards to the possible double standard. Keep in mind that overall, for the Blood Raven's it was their word that would be taken, they were not fleeing from possible retrobution. The Soul Drinkers attacked a Mechanicum ship and fled, later having to deal with the inquisition and fleeing after that. It does not paint a good picture for them no matter what you say or do; but to excommunicate the entire chapter because of the actions of one or two companies is a tad severe.

Punishing the whole chapter with something less, while having those 'bad' companies dealt with would likely have been far more appropriate. (Though doesn't exactly set things up for the series.)


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

whoo someone else who likes ben counter im not alone! The soul drinkers books (espacliy the first two) are very nice books. I love how the soul drinkers finally understood that the imperuim was a bunch men with to much power who cared little for the teachings of the emporer and even less for the general well being of whole planets unless in affected the imperuim as a whole (commusiom, anyone?). The soul drinkers had to rise above mutaion and infighting, but they are loyal servants of their primarch and the emporer in the end (Rogal Dorn would be proud).

The third book was the least favorite of them for me but their are some interesting twists in thier (not spoiling). Ben counter has to be one of my favorite authors and he has a veiw on chaos that many wished they had. And ya punshing the chapter was harsh why not just demand the head of the traiters and call it good("why would we do that when we can just waste manpower and time on whiping them off the face of the universe" says one imperail offical to the other)? . But i would have been a little pissed if i would have had the weapon of my forefather stolen right out from under me and worst of all the way in which the mechauicus stole the spear showed 0 respect.

Chapter war is kinda a random bit in the whole thing.And as for hellforged...the ending left me with a "hmm shit" feeling deep within me. Phanlex will be one i wait for and when it comes i will get it the first day.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ive had a crack at the SD omni. got to about chapter 3 then went and read a CSM book instead. storm of iron in fact. look it wasnt that bad i guess, id just read the BA omni then the Ultrasmurf omni then tried the SD omni, i was just... over space marines at the time u guess. i might give it another go one day when i between waiting for new books in the post.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Interesting review of what you've read so far Lord of the Night; though in regards to the possible double standard. Keep in mind that overall, for the Blood Raven's it was their word that would be taken, they were not fleeing from possible retribution. The Soul Drinkers attacked a Mechanicum ship and fled, later having to deal with the inquisition and fleeing after that. It does not paint a good picture for them no matter what you say or do; but to excommunicate the entire chapter because of the actions of one or two companies is a tad severe.
> 
> Punishing the whole chapter with something less, while having those 'bad' companies dealt with would likely have been far more appropriate. (Though doesn't exactly set things up for the series.)


I know its a part of the story but the Inquisition seemed to think they were instantly guilty and heretics. Not even willing to hear the Soul Drinkers out on why they did it. Its not exactly the same as the Blood Ravens but the reasons are exactly the same, recover a chapter artefact. Yet only one is punished for defending their actions, and the other is let off. Just seems very unfair.

Although the fact they ran didn't help their case. If they had stayed and defended themselves then I think things would have turned out very differently.

Im starting _The Bleeding Chalice_ today and what I have read of it, the Teturact sounds badass, is quite promising.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like the next Soul Drinkers release will be this:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Daenyathos.html

It looks like it could be pretty good, if a little on the pricey side.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Pretty gash imo :/


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im getting it, _Daenyathos_ looks very good.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

yep, soul drinkers are cold and fast...:grin:

I've already set the reminder for Daenyathos. Can't wait untill August, hope it can be ordered soon.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Soul Drinkers are cool cause they are mutated, like Choas, yet remain stead-fast loyal to the Emporer and his ideals.

Thought I'/m honestly very confused, I thought it stopped after the new addition hellforge, I thought sarpeadon was killed by the Crimson Fist captian??? I have read the entire series, so I'm very confused, is there more books now???


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Soul Drinkers are cool cause they are mutated, like Choas, yet remain stead-fast loyal to the Emporer and his ideals.
> 
> Thought I'/m honestly very confused, I thought it stopped after the new addition hellforge, I thought sarpeadon was killed by the Crimson Fist captian??? I have read the entire series, so I'm very confused, is there more books now???


For starters, I've noticed you messing up the spelling of emperor quite a bit. Emp_eror_ not emp_orer_

Next, you sure you read the entire series so far? I haven't even read Hellforged, and FYI it is possible that Lord of the Night, the starter of this thread, has not read it either so keep spoilers away or in spoiler tags, but the Crimson Fists do not make an appearance in the novel. They make an appearance at some point in the series but it is not in Hellforged.

Also, might be a good idea to read all the posts before responding as the next book in regards to the Soul Drinkers has been mentioned in three of the four posts preceeding your own. (Two of those posts give a name to the next book, and the first of them gives a link.)


----------

